# Goemon for N64 -- Best way to enjoy?



## wolfmankurd (Aug 29, 2017)

The N64 Goemon (Mystical Ninja starring Goemon) was one of the first rpg/adventure games I ever played. But I never completed it!

I've still got my N64 but no power adaptor and can't find my game carts. I might have sold them :/

Anyways, what is the best way for me to finally complete this gem?

Should I rebuy the cart (£20 and get my N64 working another £20), or is there a better way to emulate it?

I have a GC, a WiiU, 3DS, PsVita and a gaming PC as well as emulations station running on a Rpi3. But from what I remember N64 emulation *sucks*.

Whats the advice?


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 29, 2017)

wolfmankurd said:


> The N64 Goemon (Mystical Ninja starring Goemon) was one of the first rpg/adventure games I ever played. But I never completed it!
> 
> I've still got my N64 but no power adaptor and can't find my game carts. I might have sold them :/
> 
> ...


It's one of the hardest N64 games to get running perfectly in an emulator.
Despite playing with all the settings and trying multiple GFX plugins, I was still having slowdowns in certain areas. It seems like this game is using unusual skybox code (came across that on Google) which is hard to emulate, so that's probably why.
It also seemed like when it got to a certain degree of lagginess, it would often just freeze entirely, no error or anything.
With the right plugins and settings it still works pretty well though and you can avoid it freezing much.
Although the only way to ensure that the game runs perfectly (like the original) is by using a real console. 
I think l prefer playing it on an emulator, due to higher internal resolution. Although it's even better if I'm using a N64 controller to USB adapter.
Try GLideN64 (not Glide64) and see how the game runs with that, it's one of the best GFX plugins but it does require a fast PC.
I think I ended up having to use Rice Video because my laptop wasn't strong enough to use that plugin with that game, and Rice Video is really fast by comparison (though inaccurate)


----------



## KiiWii (Aug 29, 2017)

Wiki says on wii U injected it works great.


----------



## bootmonster (Aug 29, 2017)

Wii U injects work pretty well apparently, though saving can be a bit borked so save states way to go


----------



## wolfmankurd (Aug 29, 2017)

KiiWii said:


> Wiki says on wii U injected it works great.


Nice, I'll try that, I though injections were very unreliable but sounds like it's working


----------



## Shokan (Aug 29, 2017)

Can confirm you that the Wii U is your best bet. Run perfect and save states work fine also.


----------



## wolfmankurd (Aug 29, 2017)

Shokan said:


> Can confirm you that the Wii U is your best bet. Run perfect and save states work fine also.


I'm just setting up the game now, just so I am sure.

I inject the game play it then hit save state. 

Next time I inject the game I load that save state.

But I will likely have multiple save states corresponding to different games?


----------



## Shokan (Aug 29, 2017)

wolfmankurd said:


> I'm just setting up the game now, just so I am sure.
> 
> I inject the game play it then hit save state.
> 
> ...




I launched the game stored on the sd card with loadiine. Yes, I think you are right, you will have multiple save states. But they will only show up when you will launch one of the game for which a save state is linked. I'm don't know loadiine environment very much thought. My guess is that it will work pretty much like emulators work. I hope I did understood your question correctly.


----------



## wolfmankurd (Aug 29, 2017)

Shokan said:


> I launched the game stored on the sd card with loadiine. Yes, I think you are right, you will have multiple save states. But they will only show up when you will launch one of the game for which a save state is linked. I'm don't know loadiine environment very much thought. My guess is that it will work pretty much like emulators work. I hope I did understood your question correctly.


Hmmm sorry to bother you but I am having more trouble than I expected, the only post on how to do this isn't in particularly clear English.

I've got loadiine version of OOT (via WiiU USB helper), I've replaced the rom in the content folder with my Goemon rom (a .z64), I've replaced the config.ini with the ini I found on the wiki.

When I load it in loadiine all I get is a black screen. Any advice?


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 29, 2017)

The Real Jdbye said:


> It's one of the hardest N64 games to get running perfectly in an emulator.
> Despite playing with all the settings and trying multiple GFX plugins, I was still having slowdowns in certain areas. It seems like this game is using unusual skybox code (came across that on Google) which is hard to emulate, so that's probably why.
> It also seemed like when it got to a certain degree of lagginess, it would often just freeze entirely, no error or anything.
> With the right plugins and settings it still works pretty well though and you can avoid it freezing much.
> ...



GlideN64 (not to be confused with Glide 64), is one of the few plugins that emulates the sky properly from my experience.


----------



## wolfmankurd (Aug 29, 2017)

Thanks guys got it working.

For anyone else in the future who needs to do this here is a step by step.

Get hold of a loadiine VC game for the N64 I used paper mario (in WiiU USB Helper you can right lcick unpack (loadliine).

Put loadiine on your SD card to be launched via homebrew launcher like any other app. Add a games folder to the /wiiu/ directory of your sd card.

In the loadiine game folder (e.g. /wiiu/games/Paper Mario [NACP01]/content/roms) delete the file(s) here and put your rom in here like goemon.z64

Next go to the config folder (/wiiu/games/Paper Mario [NACP01]/content/config) and delete all the files here. Copy in your config from the wiki (http://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/WiiU_VC_N64_inject_compatibility_list) rename it to match the rom with a extra.ini ending (goemon.z64.ini)

Now put your SD card in loadiine and load the game.


----------



## Pacheko17 (Aug 29, 2017)

I've been playing it on my Raspberry Pi 3 using RetroPie and it works pretty well.


----------



## kakkoi (Feb 29, 2020)

I'm trying to play this on RetroArch on the Switch now and running into the same problem. Is there any way to get it functioning smoothly on there?


----------



## kbf (Mar 4, 2020)

I always had trouble running this game on an emulator but that was an old emulator and I can't remember which it was now. Tried it in retroarch and it runs great. 



I am thinking of getting an ever drive though.Does goemon run well on an everdrive? And speaking of the everdrive does anyone know if it has a compatibility list somewhere?


----------



## Askayeh (Sep 4, 2021)

Does anyone have the same issues as my screen capture (attached file) for Goemon great Adventure ? 
I am playing Japanese version (it's compatible in wiki )and every thing is fine beside chapter 2 kappa street ,  seems like the water effect bugs could make the graphic messed up and i cannot go to the underwater level .

My ini files as below, hope someone can help.  

;Goemon

[RomOption]
;BackupType 0 Auto 1 SRAM 2 Flash 3 EEPROM
BackupType = 3
;BackupSize  2048 16K 4K 512
BackupSize = 512
RetraceByVsync = 1
MemPak = 0

[Render]
CanvasWidth = 854
CanvasHeight = 480
ForceRectFilterPoint = 1


----------

